# Crazy barking! Help?!?



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

The past few weeks lucy has found her voice. She goes on a rampage of barking only at me when we are either lying down in bed together or on the couch or just randomly. She could easily bark nonstop for 10 minutes and the more I tell her to stop the more she barks like she is answering me back. Iv tried ignoring her but that doesn't work either. She has toys everywhere so she shouldn't be bored.

Any idea how I could stop this behaviour. I don't want to keep putting her in her crate everytime because I don't want her to associate it with being bad as she sleeps there and loves her crate. 

Any advice would be great


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Keep a chew toy or bone handy to distract her from barking. How about giving her a little nylabone or a toy to chew on, play fetch, or play with something that she'll want to hold and chew. If she's not tempted by the nylabone, rub a treat on it, to give it a scent that she'll find more interesting.

Don't shout back at her to stop - if you are- to her it probably sounds like barking and encourages her. I guess you could say NO and distract her/ redirect her energy.


----------



## Polly's mom (Apr 29, 2013)

Maglily said:


> Keep a chew toy or bone handy to distract her from barking. How about giving her a little nylabone or a toy to chew on, play fetch, or play with something that she'll want to hold and chew. If she's not tempted by the nylabone, rub a treat on it, to give it a scent that she'll find more interesting.
> 
> Don't shout back at her to stop - if you are- to her it probably sounds like barking and encourages her. I guess you could say NO and distract her/ redirect her energy.


Yes, redirect the energy. Keep anything you give her low value. You don't want her to think she is being rewarded for barking.
What happens if you pick her up?


----------



## Nicolepoppy (Dec 22, 2014)

Polly's mom said:


> Yes, redirect the energy. Keep anything you give her low value. You don't want her to think she is being rewarded for barking.
> What happens if you pick her up?


Yah it's pure attention seeking and I don't want her thinking that she will get rewarded for barking, il try distrat her with toys she doesn't play with as much. If I pick her up she wriggles out of my hands and carries on she's a little monkey. 

Ps Polly's dress is adorable!


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ours boys are yappy. Usually we can get them quiet by giving them a command such as 'come' or sit. If they are especially yappy we might tell them to go to their box (crates) and that works to stop it as well. The yappy drives me nuts.


----------

